
Wanna Federate the Web? Stop Using Silos for Signing In - ColinWright
https://v2.jacky.wtf/post/use-indieauth-more
======
david_van_loon
I like the idea of federated identity management. I hope trends swing back
from massive centralized services to more decentralized services as in the
earlier days of the internet.

